
In Japan, Cellphones have become Too Complex to Use - pbnaidu
http://www.usabilitynews.com/news/article4791.asp
======
delackner
Someone should collect all the completely idiotic quotes by pundits saying
that the iPhone is old-hat in Japan. Quite the opposite. The market is
salivating and sick to death of the endless progression of features at the
expense of usability.

There are infinite features, and they are all implemented terribly. After
v1.0, they just move on to working on this season's new useless feature,
rather than actually making the phones work properly.

As a concrete example, Japan has high-speed data on most phones now. But they
almost all use built-in browsers that choke to death on a modest web page,
sometimes nearly locking up the phone.

A month ago I went in a store to look for a phone that was actually viable for
browsing, and the staff told me forget it, just wait for the iPhone. This was
the staff whose job it is to stand in the phone area and drive phone sales!

